

Ask HN: Review our website thinktutorial.com - AlphaEvolve

Hi there!<p>We just released a new website called thinktutorial.com. The goal of the simple website is to provide users with extremely simplified tutorials, and straight to the point.<p>The main intend is to provide a simple reference for everyone to link to. Let me explain: If a co-worker or family member ask you an IT questions, you usually just say "google it!". Now, you can provide an actual link with free content: ThinkTutorial.com.<p>The tutorials there do not include programming/photoshop tutorials (yet). Let us know what is missing, what needs to be added, what tutorials would you like to see there ?<p>The idea of thinktutorial is to genuinely help and provide value.<p>Thank you in advance for your feedback!
======
pedalpete
Very nice clean design, though I was confused as to if the banner at the top
was an ad for another company, or if that was explaining your service, as it
of course was listing for Lydia.com with the tagline 'what do you want to
learn today'.

I suggest that a big banner add there won't do as much for you as describing
your service.

That brings me to the second point. You've got all the tutorials nicely lined
up at the top of the page, but no real navigation with the exception of the
search box. No description of your service until below the fold.

Personally, for a start-up, I'd like to see a description at the top of the
page.

Your description says 'Think Tutorial is a database of simple...'.

I wouldn't use the word database as that is a technical description of how
you're built. You want to give the user the reason for why you exist, not what
you are.

Having the bebo stuff on the front-page doesn't make much sense to most people
unless you are in an area where bebo is popular (I have no idea where that is)
based on your tag cloud, I think you would be better off with microsoft excel
or some tutorials like that.

I think the microsoft office icons are more recognizable than the bebo.

~~~
AlphaEvolve
Thank you for your feedback!

UPDATE: We removed the most recent post from the front page and currently the
page are loaded by rand() every time you reload the page, to show a more
diverse set of tutorials.

------
dman
a) Design is nice and clean. kudos for that. b) You could add the application
tags below each tutorial icon. Currently you have bebo tutorials on your front
page, I do not know the bebo logo so I had to click your view-friends-profile
tutorial to see it was for bebo. c) Speed and snappiness for search and tags
could be improved. d) Are the tutorials on the front page your best tutorials
? e) Adding some customer testimonials as they come in would be nice.

Overall pretty good idea and execution. Blogspam means that google queries for
technical queries is pretty broken now,and something like this which offers
reliable reputable howtos within a niche might get user uptake.

~~~
AlphaEvolve
Thanks for the feedback!

a) Thanks! b) Ok we will think of something more efficient. c) Ok noted. d) No
the tutorials at the front are the most recently posted. May be we can add a
"Most Popular" Tab? e) It's free, you meant users comments right?

~~~
dman
I just meant that your frontpage is your chance to wow new users with your
best content. So over time you might want your most viewed tutorials to show
up there not your most recent. By testimonials I meant if you had some end
users write you notes about how much they liked your tutorials you could
include snippets of what your users said and which tutorials they liked.

~~~
AlphaEvolve
Noted. I didn't think of it this way! Great idea!

------
AlphaEvolve
Clickable Link: <http://www.thinktutorial.com>

